# Shipping oothecae during the winter



## ThrAwNy (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

I wanted to know if it is safe to ship oothecae when the temperature is below zero, I have some Cilnia humeralis ooths right now but afraid what would happen if I ship them right now.

Thanks,

JeAn.


----------



## Orin (Jan 10, 2007)

Winter shipping is dangerous because it gets left in the mailbox, not because it gets frozen before that time. Of course temperate species won't mind a chill.


----------



## Empiu (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm sure that if you pack ooths with wadding, polysterene, bubble foil, etc... simply with materials which keep warm, ypu don't have to worry about shipping the ooths


----------



## Orin (Jan 10, 2007)

You could even use a heat pack but no matter what you do, an hour in the mailbox at 20F will take them to the freezing point.


----------



## ThrAwNy (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys you've been a great help, now I don't know what I will do with all those Cilnia humeralis ooths


----------



## Orin (Jan 10, 2007)

If you make sure the person getting them will be there as soon as the post arrives they'd almost certainly be fine.


----------

